# Bildschirm unterteilen



## killer89 (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute!

Gibts eine Software, mit der man den Bildschirm ähnlich wie bei Excel in verschiedene Bereiche unterteilen kann?
Bei Excel kann man ja zum Beispiel immer die oberste Zeile und die Linke Spalte anzeigen lassen und dann im Rest rumscrollen, sowas müsste es doch auch für den Desktop geben oder?

BTW: Grafikkarte ist ne Matrox G550, hab schon gelesen, dass es mit ATI-Karten möglich sein soll, aber mehr nicht gefunden bei google 

MfG


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2009)

Wie jetzt... Du möchtest einen größeren Desktop, über den du praktisch mit deinem Monitor als Fenster scrollen kannst, oder möchtest du sowas wie virtuelle Desktops, zwischen denen du wechseln kannst?


----------



## amdintel (14. Januar 2009)

das geht nicht , gibt nur Tools wo man mehrere Desktop anlegen kann,
dann gibt es noch so was wie WinTotal - Software - Virtual Dimension 

hab noch irgendwo ein Tool auf der HDD wo man den Desktop alle geöffneten Programme in einem Desktop  3D  Würfel  erscheinen lassen kann, ich finde das aber im Moment nicht ,  hab`s gefunden http://www.chip.de/downloads/Yod-m-3D_24720592.html ,
Hinweis: der gesamte Desktop unter Windows wird daruch  eher langsamer ,
andes geht das wohl derzeit nicht ?


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2009)

Naja.. Es geht schon, wenn man einen LCD-Monitor hat. Dann stellt man eine höhere Auflösung ein und sieht die linke obere Ecke des Desktops. Mit der Maus kann man dann über den Desktop scrollen. Ganz ohne Tools. Ist mir mal bei meinem alten 1280x1024-TFT aufgefallen, als ich 1600x1200 eingestellt hatte, um ein paar Grafikbenchs darunter laufen zu lassen.
Mit meinem 22"er klappt das auch. Inwiefern das mit der Grafikkarte zu tun hat, weiß ich leider nicht. Damals wie heute war es eine nVidia.


----------



## amdintel (14. Januar 2009)

s o  was geht nur noch
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Microsoft-Desktops_32662371.html


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2009)

Sowas habe ich auch. Ich nutze die Version von Dexpot. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## killer89 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das triffts schon ziemlich genau, werd mir das mal anschauen, danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.

MfG


----------



## killer89 (16. Januar 2009)

Hmmm... leider sind die Proggis doch nicht das, was ich gesucht habe... ich weiß nicht, habt ihr das Win7 beta Testvideo gesehen? Da konnte man ein Fenster an die Seite schieben und dann maximieren und es ist nur bis zur Bildschirmmitte gegangen, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt, also dass man quasi mitten auf dem Bildschirm ne Trennlinie hat, um eben optimal die Breitbildauflösungen nutzen zu können.

MfG


----------

